# Market Research



## LadderGuy101 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello, my name is Kaiden Love and along with my partners, Ethan Lindemann and Benjamin Marquardt, are in the process of researching the effect of ladder injuries on both an economic and a medical level. As a team, we are tasked with developing a safer ladder or an accessory to the current ladder market that reduces the risk of injury. The team has been formed by a Senior year High-school capstone class: Engineering Design and Development, a PLTW course. The goal of the course is to apply our understanding of the design process and solve a problem. By completing this survey, it will tremendously help our understanding of our problem and the steps that follow.
Ladder Safety Survey


----------

